# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Драйверы GENIUS ColorPage Vivid3XE для Windows 7 x64

## mutex

Здравствуйте!

   Не могу найти дрова для сканера GENIUS ColorPage Vivid3XE для Windows 7 или 64... Старючие на XP даже не запускаются (setup). Как решить проблему? Саппорт Гениус пока молчит...

----------

